# Heat Press and stencils



## dingledorph (Jun 14, 2006)

What kind of fabric paint is the best for heat pressing. I was thinking that i would use stencils to apply the paint. Is this even possible?

Sorry for my ignorance but I'm new to the game.

Thanks

Dingle


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You print your transfers on a printer. I don't think you can transfer paint.


----------



## dingledorph (Jun 14, 2006)

I was thinking on something like this, and then fixate it with a heat press.

http://www.stencilrevolution.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9850&highlight=tshirt


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I've considered doing that before... but I suspect if you pressed the shirt for as long as it would need to cure (fix) the waterbased ink correctly (generally 2-3 minutes at 180c, or 5-6 at 140, or 8-9 at 120), you'd also burn the shirt. I don't know for sure though. Even if it worked, it would be nowhere near as operator efficient as having an oven (but a lot cheaper, which is of course very relevant).

Have any of the heat pressers experimented with how long you can press a shirt for before it scorches and/or burns?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

When I airbrush a shirt....hairdryer dry it to speed the process as I lay new color. Then it goes into the heatpress at 350 for 25 seconds to heat set the paint. Remember to use a teflon or cover sheet so the upper platon doesnt get stained. You can scorch a white t at 375-400 degrees if you press any longer than 30 seconds.


----------



## dingledorph (Jun 14, 2006)

Which kind of fabric paint should i use?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I use createx airbrush colors. For brush painting fabric I really dont know. I am sure if you do a google search for fabric paints you will get a million ideas.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

For home printing, a water based screenprinting ink. You can set it with a home iron if need be. If you can press the shirt in a heat press for long enough without burning the shirt, you could do that, but it might burn the shirt before it properly sets the ink.

In Australia/the UK/the US you can get water based screenprinting ink from any good art supply store. I don't know what art supply stores are like in Denmark, but I'd assume much the same and try that first.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Nervous as I am about curing the ink with a heat press, if it can survive those temperatures in a conveyer oven or with an iron, I guess there's no reason it wouldn't be okay... I don't know, I really haven't tried it. I've always been surprised at the kind of temperatures clothing can handle - I would have thought it would at least scorch, if not combust, at the temperatures required to cure ink.


----------

